# Installing door in cinderblock opening?



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I am remodeling the back 1/2 of my garage to a home office. Therefore, I am removing the 40 year old steel door and replacing with a prehung hollow core door. After doing some basic demo today I think that the steel frame in against the cinderblock wall. How do I attach the new frame? I am thinking tar paper for moisture block but how do I fasten?


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

One way is to attach some pressure treated studs to the cinder block using tapcons and then fasten the new door to the pressure treated. What is your rough opening?


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I won't know until I rip out the metal frame tomorrow. If the concrete is inside of the metal casing then I am very tight. That is what I was thinking...will see around 7am tomorrow!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you will have a door from the renovated back of the garage to the garage then the door must be fire rated. The wall to the garage must be fire rated too
Does the steel door go to the rest of the house?
Might be a good idea to keep it as a fire block


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

The door between the new office and garage will be fire rated per code. This door will transition from office to family room. After removing the steel door I found a stud frame. Waiting for my baby to wake up so I can nail the new door in place.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh go ahead and nail it,,,your baby wont wake up!!! If he does it WILL condition him to NOT wake up next time,,,he will get used to it!! (wink,wink)


----------

